
Ask HN: How to Prepare for Competitive Programming? - jrieneene
With ~24 hours until another round of Google Hash code, I was wondering - how would HN prepare for a competitive programming competition if they only had 24 hours until the competition.
======
sidcool
24 hours is too little to prepare for a competition of the level of Google.
But giving up is not an option, so I would suggest you to just go through some
articles that explain solving competitive programming problems, like
geekforgeeks.

